# We're haunted! =\



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

We've had, on a couple of occasions, some weird experiences with Mylo. He keeps barking at something we can't see. We thought it might have been something electrical making a noise because it started off in the corner where the TV and everything is but today he started doing it towards the couch and this evening it has moved into the corner where the door is. He starts off barking (he doesn't ever bark so that is strange in itself, he mostly just squeaks at the moment) and looking defensive and then his tail goes down and he starts to cower. He won't go near the area and shakes. He started doing it this evening when my OH was home and then hid behind his legs and then started jumping at him for him to pick him up (which is also unusual). Any thoughts on what it could be? Maybe we're haunted!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Has something in those areas changed? We had a chair in the wrong place once with a towel that shouldn't be there, and boy we knew about it. 


I don't know what it could be bothering Mylo, but we're haunted too. We have seem a little white dog. Daisy hasn't seen it (I don't think). We started seeing it not long after getting Daisy. We like to think its one of her 5 siblings who didn't make it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tell it to leave & tell it that it's your house!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I love spooky stuff. Take a picture of him at different angles when sh's barking to see if anything shows up.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a few that will bark if something looks wrong or is out of place. My daughter is convince the house is haunted, though. lol She keeps seeing and hearing things that aren't there.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, the SAME exact thing is going on here with Gemma. Nothing has changed set-up wise in our apartment and she randomly looks off and starts barking at nothing in certain corners of the rooms. Her tail goes straight up and she gets all defensive and growls. I've tried moving certain objects that I think she's barking at but it doesn't help. She just barking towards certain areas. It's so strange. We do make jokes that we must be haunted, lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

They get scared of such silly things sometimes. It could be just something new or out of place, a reflection, a bug or mouse? I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Dogs, babies & young children see spirit easily - it's so gorgeous watching non-fur babies laughing, giggling and talking to spirit. 

If troubling, they need to be sent on to the light - if confident enough, you can do it yourself or, alternatively, there are people who're able to assist. I would avoid anyone who charges more than a very nominal amount too btw.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it is so creepy that my dogs sometimes wake up and stare at something that I can't see. It is so freaky! It could just be something you can't hear, but you never know..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will say I do believe in Angels and Demons though. Not to freak ya out but just sayin'.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I think it is so creepy that my dogs sometimes wake up and stare at something that I can't see. It is so freaky! It could just be something you can't hear, but you never know..


They're probably just seeing a loved one who's stopped by to see you.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Our lab use to bark at a wall in our living room when we first moved in. He eventually stopped but kinda freaky!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a cat long ago who would meow at the wall and scratch up at it. Freaked me out at first.
Oh, i have a story from when my family moved into a house that was built in 1888 if you want to hear it. I dont want to scare anyone though.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I had a cat long ago who would meow at the wall and scratch up at it. Freaked me out at first.
> Oh, i have a story from when my family moved into a house that was built in 1888 if you want to hear it. I dont want to scare anyone though.


I'd love to hear it!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LBChi said:


> I had a cat long ago who would meow at the wall and scratch up at it. Freaked me out at first.
> Oh, i have a story from when my family moved into a house that was built in 1888 if you want to hear it. I dont want to scare anyone though.


I want to hear it!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing has changed in any of the places. We thought that the first time so we moved a glass and other stuff and it didn't make a difference. The corner he moved over to barking at tonight has literally nothing in it except a door. He doesn't bark at bugs or anything like that when he sees them. I've no idea what it is. 

I used to live in a cottage in Wales that was over 200 years old, it had a genuine well and a plague pit in one of the fields. I was 10 when we moved in and not long after I had an odd dream involving two young children; a girl and a boy. The original part of the cottage was different in the dream. When I told my mum about the dream she said that the differences in the room that I described would have been the way the cottage originally was. Some time later I went to the local church with my school and found a grave stone for a whole family that had died of plague in my house, including a little girl, boy and a baby. The part of the house I had the dream about my chihuahua at the time wouldn't walk through that part of the house, she'd shoot through it at too speed. Weird things also happened like a photo fell off the wall when the hook was turned upwards =\


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo used to do this too! Mostly in the kitchen. He would go nuts staring at nothing barking his lungs out. Then he would run away and it it over and over again. I don't know y they do this???


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> They're probably just seeing a loved one who's stopped by to see you.


That is such a nice way to think of it. Now I'll never be spooked again when my pets are staring off into dark corners.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

When I was 7 my family moved into a house that was built in 1888, it only had like 2 different owners, my family were the 3rd owners.
I had a cat named Tina that I had since I was 5.
My sister and I shared a room and we had a bunk bed, I had the top bunk cuz I was older.. Well I think it was the first or second night we were there I was in my bed reading, I loved and still love to read, I felt Tina jump up the bunk and walk up the side of me and lay down, without looking I put my hand down to pet her and there was NOTHING there!! 
That house had a cat, a man and a woman spirit, they never bothered us, just footsteps, and tv's turning on/off once in a while. We were never scared. My parents sold the house about 8 years ago.
I recently was able to go back into the house and see what the new owners have done to the house. The whole time the ladies 5 year old son was trying to tell me they had ghosts, but I didn't want to say anything to scare him. But then the lady said that they do have ghosts, and I asked her if they are a cat, a man and a women, and she said yes. 
The real freaky part was the little boy said the guys name is Fred. Well growing up my brother had an "imaginary" friend named Fred!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is really creep LBChi. I love anything like that. Least they were friendly!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> They're probably just seeing a loved one who's stopped by to see you.


What she said!! I do most definitely believe in spirits but I don't think of them as being supernatural, paranormal or anything like that. With the exception of demons/angels etc. I consider them no different than us; just people who have moved on from this "physical" world. I believe there is a lot more to life than what we experience here. A "ghost" isn't always good or bad; just as with the living. Animals are super sensitive to these things; and likely they are sensitive to our responses. If he can pick up that you are tense or nervous/anxious when he starts barking at whatever he may be seeing; it could be encouraging him to continue (i.e. he can tell you feel insecure and is trying to be the big protector.) Next time he does it, just pat him on the head and say "Good boy, that'll do, thank you!" and redirect his attention with something else. Regardless of who/what is sharing your home with you, it can often be done peacefully. =) Good luck!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LBChi said:


> When I was 7 my family moved into a house that was built in 1888, it only had like 2 different owners, my family were the 3rd owners.
> I had a cat named Tina that I had since I was 5.
> My sister and I shared a room and we had a bunk bed, I had the top bunk cuz I was older.. Well I think it was the first or second night we were there I was in my bed reading, I loved and still love to read, I felt Tina jump up the bunk and walk up the side of me and lay down, without looking I put my hand down to pet her and there was NOTHING there!!
> That house had a cat, a man and a woman spirit, they never bothered us, just footsteps, and tv's turning on/off once in a while. We were never scared. My parents sold the house about 8 years ago.
> ...


And OMG- love this. Absolutely beautiful!!! Got me teary eyed. I get emotional at the strangest stuff....


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have recently gone though something i can only describe as freaky or wierd , I have a chi almost 4 months old. he came from my daughters litter and i have been near him since he was born. we named him Poppy and about 2 weeks ago he just stopped comming to his name, it didnt matter what you were calling him for , treats, play time, to go outside.. he would not come at all to his name which he always had before. so My 5 year old granddaughter went in the kitchen and called Poppy and he didnt come so she called Winston( a name i dont know where she got it from) and he came running. and ever since he will come to Winston , Like it has been his name all along. so after all of this I have changed his name. he and savana must have some connection I dont understand....I love him either way and if he has chose to be a Winston I am ok with that.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Animals, small children, and people who are senstive are able to feel, hear, or see or all three.

I believe in ghosts but I have my reasons. I too also had a ghost cat for a while, it followed us till our son was born, it was a kitten I had that had to be put down at 3 months of age.

But I've had other encounters too.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Animals, small children, and people who are senstive are able to feel, hear, or see or all three.
> 
> I believe in ghosts but I have my reasons. I too also had a ghost cat for a while, it followed us till our son was born, it was a kitten I had that had to be put down at 3 months of age.
> 
> But I've had other encounters too.


Oh do share!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Sit back and be ready for a story.

Well in the middle of my senior year we moved to a house. Well I decied to live in the basement you know being a teen and wanting to feel more independent. One night I had a dream about an old lady doing laundry and how in my dream she stopped turned around and faced me. She smiled, said hi, took her clothes basket and headed back up stairs.

The next morning I told my mom about the dream, and what the lady looked like. she laughed it off and told me it was nothing. Till a few months later her and the neighbor behind us started talking and she was asking about the people who lived there before us and the guy was like well since they had lived there, there had been us, the family that we bought it from and an old lady that died of a heart attack that lived there. My mom's ears perked up and asked what the lady looked like and once she heard the description. She said chills whent down her back and she was like I believe you now. 

Than came the foot steps. Since I lived in the basment I could hear everything. Well the foot steps started. After a couple weeks thinking it was my brother waking up in the middle of the night or my dad, since it sounded like a heavy steps of a man. So I asked my dad one night if he was waking around 3am he said no than I asked my brother and even my mom. They all said no. So I told them what I've had been hearing and my dad was like I thought that was you coming up to use the bathroom. Nope it wasn't me either. 

Another time I was in my room watching TV. My dad had put up a folding door in between the two dry walls so I could have some privancy. When suddenly the door started to shake lightly and increasd to the point that it almost fell off from its track. Than as soon as it started it stopped. I sat there for a bit and after a bit I ran as fast as I coud up stairs and found my mom in the computer room and asked if she had been shaking my door. She was like were you just up here watching TV. She said no to my question and asked why and I told her. Than I told her no I hadn't been watching TV up there. I asked why and she said she heard the TV turn on, on its own stayed on for a bit and than turned back off. 

After my parents seperated/divorced and I was in college now the activity got more active. One night I was laying in bed fully asleep when I felt like someone was french kissing me. I tried to force it out with my tongue but it only forced more I even felt like my arms were being held down. I was finally able to get my arms free and started pushing at it. But it started pushing me harder down into the mattress. Finally after struggling some more I was able to push it off of me. 
It happened again but not with the tongue just the holding down.

Than one weekend my father decided he was going to be gone for a while, so I asked my now husband to send the weekend with me because I was scared to be alone in the house. I told him about the foot steps but I don't think he believed me. Well one night he was woken up by hearing someone walking around upstairs, he knew it was just me and him but he thought maybe it was my father. So he walked upstairs, walked down the hall to see if my father was in his bedroom. Than he heard the footsteps go into the kitchen, so he walked in there and as he was walking by the stove her heard the foot steps in the hallway.

The next morning he informed me that, that was going to be the last time he spent the night in my house and I would have to spend the nights over at his parents house. He even looked at my father when he saw him again and said, "Do you know you have something in this house."

OF course we had Quinzo the ghost cat

Than came the ghost great grandparents. When our son was born we ended up living with my in laws for a month because I literally couldn't take care of our son. That night we were discussing why and how we picked our sons middle name. Before we crashed that night my MIL asked if we wanted her to take the clock radio out from the guest room because it was that the grandfather would come through sometimes. I didn't believe it, well that night that radio kept turning on and off and going through radio stations. In the morning I asked hubby why didn't he unplug it after it done that a couple times. WELL the radio had been unplugged the whole night. 

Than we while we were living in our apartment we had a baby video montior but the video would turn off after some time and all you had was the audio. Well every few days or weeks I would be woken up by the walking chair sound that they make while rocking. I woudld sometimes hear huming sounds like someone humming a song. I would turn on the monitior but the only thing I saw was our son sleeping. So I would go check on him and I would smell either cig or cigars smell. After a while of this I mentioned it to hubby and he was like yeah I've been hearing it but I thought it was maybe you doing it. Than I explained the smell of cig or cigar smoke and he was like OH both my grandfathers smoked. That went on for a year or so.

SO those are my experiences.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg KritterMom some of those experiances are awful! definitely the worst when you hear about spirits or whatever becoming violent or physical.

Only experiance I've ever had is when I was about 5 or around about, I would sit up and read until I fell asleep and always had the door slightly ajar - one time I glanced over to the door whilst reading and there was a huge alsatian type dog with a very dark markings around its eyes ( like a raccoon) standing there , didn't see the eyes, face was so black but I guess most alsations have those type of markings anyway!

but god scared the **** out of me! Even now I can remember being under the covers for god knows how long petrified and drenched in sweat until I gathered enough courage and voice to call my mum lol.

Since that day I cant stand having my door open at night, at least not whilst I'm awake.

Thats all I've ever experianced thankfully, don't think I'd cope if I saw humans or anything like that! I've had plenty of sleep paralysis attacks but luckily not had any of those for a long time,that horrible feeling of dread and fear is the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah it was scary. The footsteps never scared me. But the door event and holding me down did. But my father told me when his new wife moved in it got a lot worse. It started slamming cabinet doors. Threatening harms to my dads new wife in her ears while she was sleeping or even awake. Thank God I was moved out by than and the only ghost that followed was Quizno.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my how frighning to be held down like that! I'm glad all is better now, is quizno still hanging around?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I think Quizno has finally moved on. We moved almost an hour from the old house and the apartment so I think she was limited by how far she could go. So far this is the second place we have lived that I haven't felt a presents in the house. Outside is kinda diffferent. I'm a sensitive so I'm usually can sense things more than others. A couple months ago I was talking to a woman online I had met at a craft store never been to her house. She was telling me about house her house was haunted and a lil boy ghost follows her. But something was nagging me so I asked her if there was an older man and woman spirits that mainly stayed downstairs which I think kinda freaked her out because I didn't get a reply for a while than she asked why and finally after I told her a lil she was said yes there was. So yeah its kinda freaky being me


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ginger, you know you can control how much you take in!! You can tell the spirits to back off when it gets to be too much. You have control to a certain extent.


----------



## Tsherrodd (Aug 14, 2012)

They say that dogs and babies are very sensitive. Not only does my dog do this staring at a certain area. But I have a grand child who use to point and laugh at one corner of my home. There was absolutely nothing there as far as furniture, pics or anything. Just bare wall. A man had died in the home prior to me moving in


Tina sherrodd


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Some of these stories are SCARY! Mom has seen a ghost (though she doesn't believe it was a ghost) in this house. Ghosts scare me - I have been really sensitive to them all my life. I saw one as a baby (though i don't remember it) and I saw Max for that split second a few times... but I haven't seen much. I am just super sensitive to feeling prescence of people, like if someone is behind me I know they are, and I get uncomfortable if someone is standing behind me and I didn't know they were there at first... and that happens and if I turn around alot of times, nothing's there... Then I scream and run to mom's room as fast as I can lol. 

And about Quizno - that's interesting. And a little sad, poor kitty... wonder what happened to it to cause it to die...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you Lisa. I am slowly learning how control. I think the hardest for me is blocking other peoples emotions. But I am slowly getting it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My OH is quite sensitive to this stuff too and has told people stuff. My sister said that there was a bad feeling in her bedroom and weird stuff happened do she got rich to go in there, he told her about a woman and some details and it turned out she was a family member of the person they were renting off who had died and was quite vindictive in life. He's told us some odd things that couldn't be coincidence too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

If you ever feel anything negative (be it mentally or physically harming or alarmingyou), it is important to say, either to yourself or aloud if possible, "I proclaim the name of Jesus Christ and in His name I am protected" and I guarantee the negativity will move along. 

It is also important to white light/protect yourself from negativity "in the name of Jesus Christ" - imagine yourself surrounded by a bubble of impenetrable white light. Also call on your own Spirit Guides to come forward and guard the gateway to your soul.

*Whatever you do, DO NOT ever mess with Ouiji boards* - they sell them in toy shops - they should all be put in a pile and burnt - YES they are real and YES the entities that come through are real, but they are NOT ones you should be having anythig to do with. Spirits can masquerade as anyone they want to be so, quite literally, any discarnate being can pretend to be coming through as your loved one and have the same type of knowledge about you & yours that they would have.

Spiritualism is an area that should ONLY be looked at or delved into under the guidance of a very experienced teacher who 1. works in the light and only in the light and 2. knows what the heck they're doing because it can be awful dangerous when people aren't 100% pure hearted 3. It should NEVER be treated as a game or just merely interesting, it is very real and the wrong approached/dealings have seen many people institutionalised.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> If you ever feel anything negative (be it mentally or physically harming or alarmingyou), it is important to say, either to yourself or aloud if possible, "I proclaim the name of Jesus Christ and in His name I am protected" and I guarantee the negativity will move along.
> 
> It is also important to white light/protect yourself from negativity "in the name of Jesus Christ" - imagine yourself surrounded by a bubble of impenetrable white light. Also call on your own Spirit Guides to come forward and guard the gateway to your soul.
> 
> ...


AMEN!! (Pun intended. ) 

I hadn't thought about it for a while, but remembered a story that the receptionist at my old job at the vet clinic told me! They lived in a farmhouse which is actually just a few miles from me, where the previous owner was an old man and had a little white jack russell that followed him everywhere. Sadly, in the farmer's attempt to kill a rat, the JRT ended up killed by the pitchfork (terrible I know...) Flash forward quite a few years, they moved in and started their family.

She said then that when her daughter was just learning to talk, she would sit in her high chair and point and giggle at the floor in random spots in the kitchen and all she would say was "Doggy!! Doggy!!" She would often get excited for no apparent reason, giggling and pointing and saying "doggy! doggy!" O_O

Funny thing is they didn't own a dog... I haven't spoken with her in years but last I knew it only happened when her daughter was a baby, nobody else saw or noticed anything out of the ordinary. TBH I feel worse for the poor dog as you just know he wasn't ready to leave...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I only play with one once when I was younger preteens. Never knew about my parents experiences till later. After hearing their stories I wont touch one. Sorry but those things scare me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Why did I read this thread before bed time?! :nscared:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Why did I read this thread before bed time?! :nscared:


I know right? I already have enough trouble sleeping. I read this last night and I imagined that my door was closing when really it wasn't.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I know right? I already have enough trouble sleeping. I read this last night and I imagined that my door was closing when really it wasn't.



Missy I hate you. 

...you got me looking at my door now, all paranoid! haha


I seriously don't even believe in this stuff, but it still creeps me out.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Now I'm reading it lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili does the same thing. He will act like something is there and sometimes bark at it. But the other dogs dont seem to notice anything and never have so I think it is just one of the things as chi owner we have to except. They do get thrown for a loop over the smallest thing being different, even if the frigs makes a different noise than what they are use to.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Omg, the SAME exact thing is going on here with Gemma. Nothing has changed set-up wise in our apartment and she randomly looks off and starts barking at nothing in certain corners of the rooms. Her tail goes straight up and she gets all defensive and growls. I've tried moving certain objects that I think she's barking at but it doesn't help. She just barking towards certain areas. It's so strange. We do make jokes that we must be haunted, lol.


Can you snap a video of Gemma barking and growling? We've never heard her bark before!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some of these experiences are very very scary. 

I too believe in angels and demons and there are forces at work beyond our comprehension.

The only things I've felt have been comforting and not scary. I used to see our old Great Pyrenees that passed away out of the corner of my eye or hear her walking up the stairs behind me. That gradually faded away. I have felt the sensation of a cat jumping up on the bed when there wasn't one there after our old cat passed on. But these have been non-scary encounters and reassuring.

I once had a dream about our standard poodle Molly after she died ... that she was running across a field and came to me, I was on my knees calling her, and I just folded her into my arms and held her and the feel of her hair was so real. I was crying because I missed her. When I woke up, I was crying and I could have sworn the dream was real. I could still "feel" her curly soft hair and feel her panting in my face but it gradually faded away. I never had that dream again.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tracy, your Poodle story gave me teary eyes. Very sweet.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

In my house, they bark when they hear the rattling of the metal food bowls . . . boo!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> In my house, they bark when they hear the rattling of the metal food bowls . . . boo!!



Bahahaha! :lol: That sure is spooooooky!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Tracy, it WAS real!!!

My old Golden Ret. came to me one night in a very specific setting at around 2.35am. I was convinced it was a dream. He was talking to me and thanking me for loving him and the life I'd given him. When I awoke I was so upset, wanting it to be real but thinking it was just a cruel, cruel dream. 

Next day at work a woman who'd met him a few times said to me, "Oh, Mac came to me last night at 2.30am I could see him as plain as day" and when I asked her to describe the specific setting, it was idential to the one I had seen - this is spirit's way of CONFIRMING to me that his visitation and chat were indeed very real and to back that up, they had to let someone else, more or less a semi-stranger out of the blue to see the same thing before I could begin to believe it.

Personally, I cannot wait to get to the other side, just can't wait - only thing that bothers me now though is I have the 4 x Chi babies and the brats live for such a long time. I'll have to make very specific arrangements incase I get to go home before they do.


----------

